# Thank you Shortdrift...Teaching how to tie



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Just wanted to give a special shout out to Ron AKA #Shortdrift
Ron spent several hours teaching my son and I how to tie. I quickly realized my lack of coordination and patience are not conducive to fly tying, however, my 12 year old son is having a blast and getting pretty good at it. Below is his first "how to" video on tying a basic fly. He started a you tube channel and wants to add more videos. 
His first video is a little long and not the best filmography but a heck of a lot better than I can do. 
If you are bored and have time, check it out and give him a thumbs up, he would love that.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

One suggestion - Maybe have you son wear a white t-shirt to give a little more contrast/ background to make it easier to see. Looks like Ron taught him well! I enjoyed it and gave him a like.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Mamps said:


> Just wanted to give a special shout out to Ron AKA #Shortdrift
> Ron spent several hours teaching my son and I how to tie. I quickly realized my lack of coordination and patience are not conducive to fly tying, however, my 12 year old son is having a blast and getting pretty good at it. Below is his first "how to" video on tying a basic fly. He started a you tube channel and wants to add more videos.
> His first video is a little long and not the best filmography but a heck of a lot better than I can do.
> If you are bored and have time, check it out and give him a thumbs up, he would love that.


Thanks for sharing your son's video. I suscribed to his you tube & I will enjoy watching his progress.
Years ago, I took a young man, 13 yrs old, fly fishing. He tied flies at a "professional" level. I (like you) tie poorly, but I tell people my flies are effective because, when they hit the water, they are so bad that they must appear as "cripples" to predators, thus becoming easy targets. 
Mike


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

Ron is as good as they come no doubt 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mamps (Feb 3, 2008)

Snake, great advise, I told him and he made two more videos with a white sweatshirt. 
Ohiotuber, that cracked me up...my flies certainly have some challenges, maybe you are right.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Good to see you still the fly fishing game! Welcome to the dark side as fly tying is contagious!


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Mamps when ever you in the area give me text I got some extra materials if you want some.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

Mamps said:


> Snake, great advise, I told him and he made two more videos with a white sweatshirt.
> Ohiotuber, that cracked me up...my flies certainly have some challenges, maybe you are right.


that is nice fly.
when i started using flys,i would loose 40 to 50 fly a day,i was fishing under dam concreete slabs under water and heavy curent.
i decide to make flys.
my best fly fo stelie was,squrel tail from front hook and white bely from rabit,i hit 12 stelie in 2 hours.
check on web
tie like a pro-gunnar brammer,
he has 5 lesons,that will give you idea ,how to build flys.
when i wach video i wrie steps and scatch picture what he is doing
#1 hook-tred
#2 squrel tail,on tail hook
#3 shenile-twist
#4 hackle feather-twist
this way i do not have to search for video i have visual instraction on paper in not book.
check out peter charles flys for stelie,very simple.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

After flyfishing for over 30 years, I'm now thing my own flies. I kinda wish I had started sooner. I still buy a ton of flies when I travel... You know, gotta support the locals.


----------

